# Please visit our booth at the shows!



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
The Rose Lake Lab will be manning a display with information about wildlife diseases, including TB, at the outdoor show in Grand Rapids this weekend and also at Outdoorama. We will be a part of the DNR area. 
Stop by and say Hello!
Jean


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

We can recognize you from the picture that we saw in Woods and Waters!!!!
I am guessing that we simply look for the booth with the biggest pile of deer heads???


 

jp


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
Sorry, I won't be working at the show. And I don't believe we'll be carting deer heads to the show! We will have photos of lesions from the 2001 fall harvest. There were some spectacular head lesions this year. 
I suppose we could print up a poster of the head processing facility in full swing, so you can just look for the pile of heads.
Have a great time at the show.
Three of our lab technicians and 2 state workers, all from the Rose Lake Lab, will be working at Outdoorama. 
Jean


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Too bad that we wont get to meet the young lady who puts up with so much grief in our forums. I will tell them that Jean sent me, and hope to win one of the door prizes.

Seriously I will be looking forward to visiting the booth. Coming from a pathology background, I will be very interested in seeing what you guys are up to!!

Thanks again



jp


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, we were going to try to come up with a poster of the deer head processing facility, but all of the photos available are too graphic for the display. We do still have several pictures of the tb lesions and an interesting display worth checking out!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Went to Outdoorama twice this week...never found the booth either time?? Was looking forward to it.

jp


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

The DNR has a fairly large display set up beyond the MUCC Wildlife Encounters display if you are coming in from the large display area where most of the outfitters and vendors are set up.

Facing the DNR wildife and fisheries display there is a long table with staff from several divisions and back to the left of that are DNR displays with furs, tracks and scat, some outdoor explorer information for children and at the very back, the TB booth.


----------

